# Yard Wiring Schematic



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Another modeler suggested the attached wiring setup with dedicated SPDTs to turn the power on and off in their respective yards (north, south and west). My layout is DC.

The goal is to have a loco or two waiting in whatever yard(s) while a train travels around and through the mainline, adjoining trackage and loops.

I haven't wired it yet, wanting first to hear from others more experienced if this will work as desired and as shown. If any corrections or modifications are required, please specify.

The schematic is a PDF, and you'll have to rotate it so it's properly oriented.

Thanks!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

DCC or DC?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Considering the DPDT switches for cab direction and manual reversing loop, I'm going to guess they meant to post this in one of the DC sections. Otherwise they have an extremely flawed notion of how DCC is supposed to work.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm running DCC and I use DPDT slide switches to turn power off to tracks that I have locomotives staged on.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

D&J Railroad said:


> I'm running DCC and I use DPDT slide switches to turn power off to tracks that I have locomotives staged on.


Is this just a safety application or redundancy?
With DCC, does not the controller OFF keep the loco from moving?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't under stand why you would want such a complicated
wiring system on a DCC layout. I have 10 DCC locos on
my layout and they are always on a live track even tho
idle.

Many of us have loco storage or service areas. We simply
run the loco to it's assigned spot and let it sit. The decoder
draws so little current at idle that it is not a factor
in current usage. The locos are not going to move unless
you addressed on your controller.

If, however, you do want to 'cut the power' to loco
storage tracks, a simple on/off SPST switch in line
with one side of the track drop will do that. You, of 
course, must have insulated joiner where that spur
connects to the layout.

Another way is to use Power Routing turnouts. When
points are set 'straight' the power is cut to the divert
track. Peco Insulfrogs are power routing.

Don


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> DCC or DC?


Sorry for the oversight. It's DC.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

One way to think of removing power to a siding is with an insulator after the turnout, you always have power, with the insulator, the track is dead, so all you need is a switch that essentially "shorts" out the insulator!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> I haven't wired it yet, wanting first to hear from others more experienced if this will work as desired and as shown. If any corrections or modifications are required, please specify.


i thought this was resolved last November, How to Independentlyu Wire Two Yards to SPDTS.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It does make a difference...all of that wiring and
so many switches...because it's a DC layout.

And that's why so many of us has gone to DCC...making
all of that rats nest of wire and switches unneeded.

Don


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

DonR said:


> It does make a difference...all of that wiring and
> so many switches...because it's a DC layout.
> 
> And that's why so many of us has gone to DCC...making
> ...


The question was (paraphrasing): "... will this work as desired and as shown?" If not, what is the correct wiring configuration?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

what are terminal strip #1 and terminal strip #2?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> Another modeler suggested the attached wiring setup with dedicated SPDTs to turn the power on and off in their respective yards (north, south and west). My layout is DC.
> 
> Thanks!


Now that we know this is DC, then YES the SPDT switch as shown will work for this purpose.

I cannot comment on the DPDT as I do not know what is connected to cab, terminal boards.

Why not draw your complete wiring diagram and re-post in a more suitable forum. Since this was posted in DCC, I got confused.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> Now that we know this is DC, then YES the SPDT switch as shown will work for this purpose.
> 
> I cannot comment on the DPDT as I do not know what is connected to cab, terminal boards.
> 
> Why not draw your complete wiring diagram and re-post in a more suitable forum. Since this was posted in DCC, I got confused.


To clarify a bit more, my question pertains only to the wiring of A-G + J to the mainline DPDT, the two SPDTs and the main & yard tracks, as shown. Everything else goes to a power souce, and M-P are irrelevant. Seems I also left off "L' and skipped right to "M." No matter.

I know there's a simpler way with less wiring to achieve what I want and that this method is likely a bit "overcooked." So my question then is purely academic. That is, _would_ it work as is or is something mis-wired (mis-drawn)? If so, what?

Merci!


----------

